# Conejos Pinnacle Gorge wood



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

*is the conejos running?*

Thinking of running the conejos on sundayn. Anyone know if it has water?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

No, it does not. They are only releasing 36 cfs from Platoro.

Detail Graph

We got it earlier this season with 250-300ish coming out of the dam. That was a good level, but I don't think I would try it with less than 200 being released.....especially now that the tributary streams have dropped off.

The Mogote gauge only shows 122. It was over 800 when we got on it earlier.... and it wasn't super high water on the run. Bank full, but just barely enough to cover most rocks.

This is what it looked like at the takeout with 250-300 below the dam:



and for reference, there were wood issues:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/conejos-pinnacle-gorge-wood-48274.html


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

So will this come up again later with dam releases? What's the lower run like? Is this a possible overnigher? is the upper too tight for long boats?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

It certainly could come up again this season. The reservoir has only dumped about half it's load from this year's melt, and they generally take it down to near the same level every winter.

Detail Graph

I'm not sure what the lower run is like. Immediately below the South Fork Conejos foot bridge the river spreads out into a big wetland area with beaver dams and it looked like a barbwire fence. I think the lower run has a lower launch site. I saw some videos of canoes on it on youtube. The run from below Platoro to the SF trailhead could be done as an overnighter. You could get pretty much any kayak down it, probably small rafts too (like mini-me small), but there aren't a lot of great campsites in the wilderness. There are some on river right, but the road parallels the river fairly close until the Pinnacle Gorge. Once in the gorge sites would be limited by the vertical walls.

First time we did it we camped at Lake Fork campground, which also made a nice lunch stop a little under half way down.

Biggest issue with camping gear would be the fact that you hike out around a quarter mile and approximately 300-400 vertical feet.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Great info here, thanks for the update and link to the gauge. AWA didn't have a link to the gauge. Guess I'm just in limbo between natural and late season releases.....going to the ark I suppose.


----------

